# Urgently need help my dog has eaten a tea bag



## gemin1eye (26 September 2011)

My dog ate a wet caffeinated tea bag about 10 minutes ago, now I've just googles it and seen that caffeine  can be fatal to dogs! What the he'll do I do? I've tried making her sick but it didn't work


----------



## noodle_ (26 September 2011)

are you kidding?

mines eated **** loads of tea bags a year or so ago when the little witch stole out of the bin.....

she lived.


----------



## Scranny_Ann (26 September 2011)

Oh 

My rottie will 'drink' my cuppa tea at the first given opportunity when my back is turned!  Which is rather often?


----------



## Toffee44 (26 September 2011)

Personally I would ring the vets. If that helps, they will jsut make dog sick it up.


----------



## CorvusCorax (26 September 2011)

I think you should only be worried if she ate a whole box TBH?


----------



## dappyness (26 September 2011)

Cant leave cups of tea or coffee anywhere unattended in my house. My Whippet will drink the whole cup even when its still hot!. Now I cant say excatly how many cups he has had and he is still ok..... Although that amount of caffinene may have something to do with his name being changed to ASBO


----------



## Scranny_Ann (26 September 2011)

dappyness said:



			Cant leave cups of tea or coffee anywhere unattended in my house. My Whippet will drink the whole cup even when its still hot!. Now I cant say excatly how many cups he has had and he is still ok..... Although that amount of caffinene may have something to do with his name being changed to ASBO

Click to expand...

LOL  this is my situation too 

Get in the shower mid-cuppa and get out the shower empty cuppa!!!


----------



## dappyness (26 September 2011)

Scranny_Ann said:



			LOL  this is my situation too 

Get in the shower mid-cuppa and get out the shower empty cuppa!!!
		
Click to expand...

Its a bugger isnt it! Mid conversation with a friend enjoying a cup of tea after a dog walk and "lick lick" the beady long nose has come out from no where and drank the lot! Its the way he looks at me out of the corner of his eye when drinking - he just cant help himself!


----------



## dappyness (26 September 2011)

Sorry Op, I dont want you thinking i'm making fun out of the situation.  Eating one bag wont harm them regarding the caffine but if you are worried about the bag itself being digested properly and not blocking the digestive system just give the vets a call and they will tell you what to look out for. Tortoise my other whippet had a cotton thread coming out one of his poo's last year and I was told not to take him up to the vets unless he had some symptoms of discomfort. 
Also i find tea bags half eaten after a midnight raid through the bins by my boys!

Honestly I sound like a bad mummy but i promise i'm not!


----------



## Dobiegirl (26 September 2011)

Mine have raided the bin on more than one occasion and tea bags are fair game, no harmful side affects Im happy to report.


----------



## gemin1eye (27 September 2011)

Thanks guys, id just been scaring myself by looking on google (as you do) and it didn't actually mention quantities that are dangerous it just said caffeine was very dangerous. Rang the vet anyway and she said you'd need to feed them pro plus to be severe enough to kill them and an obstruction in the gut is more of a worry. Dog was fine this morning though eating drinking and pooing like a good un. I'm just a born worrier though! Thanks


----------



## EAST KENT (27 September 2011)

ALWAYS have a sealed tub of old fashioned washing soda crystals in your dog med cupboard.If the little darlingnicks anything all you have to do is shove down a walnut size crystal.Within a minute whatever its swallowed will be vomited up. 
   Please do this,it is a real life saver sometimes if something poisonous has been eaten,do this FIRST,then get to the vet.The sooner the whatever is up and out of the stomach the less absorbtion is possible and thus damage limited.


----------



## Cedars (27 September 2011)

East kent thats great thank you! xx


----------

